# Convict with a flowerhorn?



## bboyspook (Aug 14, 2009)

A guy from craigslist if offering to give me his flowerhorn for free. I was wondering if they would do well in a 55G with a pair of adult convicts and two 2 inch convicts. This is the tank setup atm. They have a lot of places to hide to get away from them.


----------



## Diaster (Aug 17, 2009)

Flowerhorns get to big for a 55g tank


----------



## bboyspook (Aug 14, 2009)

its not that big atm. I will be upgrading to a 120+ gallon within the next 3 months. Its about 6 inches at the moment. Do you think the flowerhorn would be a good addition? or should I just wait... until I get the 120G?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

depends on the flowerhorn... some are very tolerant of tankmates, some will (literally) tear tankmates in half...

I'd say wait just in case.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Why is he getting rid of it? Possibly because it is to aggressive?


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a Male FH in a 120 with a small female convict. Of course my FH is rather accomodating to it's tankmates. He chases everyone in the tank, but hurts no one.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

Well theres no right answer i dont know many people who give away fh what kind of fh is it?

i have some fry in a tank with a juvie con an they are fne but i tried adding cons with my fh in the

big tank an he isnt too accepting of it he chases them to the point i have to re home them in

another tank an its just a hassle beautiful nice an entertaining fish but sometimes just a handful

that you dont really want..


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

About 2 weeks ago I added 2 con's to my FH's 75g as feeders. My Fh has a reputation as a murderer, but he's let these two stay and move about the tank freely. I don't know how long it will last but I am shocked at this point. This fish would knock down dividers to kill what was on the other side and any fish added to the tank was ripped up pretty quick. His murderous ways got him named "Son of Sam". The FH is 10-11" the convicts 2.5-3"


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

The "son of sam" flowerhorn probably just doesn't see those convicts as competition---they are unintentional dithers.

To the OP---if you just had the one pair of convicts, you could divide the tank and put the flowerhorn on the other side...but only if you really WILL get a bigger tank very soon.

Or, you could just try it without the divider (but have it ready just in case), and see what happens. Also...if it's a nice flowerhorn, you should have no problem re-homing it, if it doesn't work out.


----------

